# As a conductor I sucked in 2001



## PostMinimalist

Someone shot a video of me rehearsing the Slovak Phil in 2001 and it's surfaced on the net! ...and I suck!

The sound is a bit crappy because the camera ma was hiding behind the harp right next to the horns,
have a laugh...

http://www.new.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1198387918908&ref=mf


----------



## Edward Elgar

I'd like that job!

You look to be swatting flies with your baton! No living organism would survive standing directly in front of you!

Just kidding! Were you rehersing for a performance of that piece? How many concerts have you conducted?


----------



## Zanralotta




----------



## PostMinimalist

Brilliant!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Not bad I must say to be conducting with such a prominent orchestra!

How long have you been doing it? Have you worked with any others? Pieces?


----------



## Elgarian

"I was much further out than you thought
And not waving but drowning." (Stevie Smith)


Actually it looks both enormous fun and hugely intimidating all at the same time!


----------



## Mrs Amys Music

Don't be so hard on yourself. I loved it! I loved the composition as well--it gave me chills


----------



## Rasa

Reminds me of me now. (must study Bhoven1... MUSt...)


----------



## PostMinimalist

Hi Rasa, good luck with Btvn.1! I would say the bigest piece of advice I could give to any young conductor based on this frightening display is this: 

Don't go nuts or move your hands about too much, just enough to feel the music and if the band doesn't come with you tell them politely and then do exactly the same. Otherwise you'll end up looking like an extra from 'Planet of the Apes' like I did here!


----------



## nickgray

post-minimalist said:


> looking like an extra from 'Planet of the Apes' like I did here!


Nah, it was ok. There are far more eccentric conductors out there


----------



## michael walsh

I believe Richard Strauss kept his left hand in his trouser pocket ... hopefully not to wield that baton ... and with his right hand conducted but with barely discernable movements. Each to their own.

*PS* Sorry about the ribaldry, Richard: I think you are wonderful; the last of the great classicists.


----------



## chillowack

nickgray said:


> Nah, it was ok. There are far more eccentric conductors out there


I agree with nickgray, you look fine here; in fact I like your "eccentric" style, it's much more animated and fun!


----------

